# Outside Shower Installed By Owner



## braqton06 (May 22, 2007)

Okay....hubby is nervous cutting a whole in our mobile mansion. We NEED an outside shower. Before the Outback we had an outside shower and used it religiously...it is an awesome thing to have with kids..bring out the soap, hose them off, and you're done. No negotiating on showertime..it's DONE. Any suggestions on cutting into the back to add an outside shower to our 31RQS..he'll probably do it tomorrow before we leave for the long weekend so I'm not sure why I'm lookin for suggestions. HELP.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Why not just attach a shower hose and head to the outside camp kitchen sink? No muss, no fuss, and you could put a quick release fitting on the hose!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Why not just attach a shower hose and head to the outside camp kitchen sink? No muss, no fuss, and you could put a quick release fitting on the hose!


ditto, that's what I do


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> Why not just attach a shower hose and head to the outside camp kitchen sink? No muss, no fuss, and you could put a quick release fitting on the hose!


ditto, that's what I do
[/quote]

Ditto x2, Plus no mud mess around the trailer. We strech the hose out an give the kids a good shower. Also works great for filling up kiddie pools


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If you still want to install an outside shower on the back of your Outback, Beachbum is your man.

Here is the link and photos of his shower...see post #11 to view his photos Clicky here


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Why not just attach a shower hose and head to the outside camp kitchen sink?


Earlier versions of the Outback (many models) came with a shower on the street side. There was a *big* uproar on the forum when Keystone eliminated the shower. Those of us lucky of us to have our showers, love them exactly where they are.

The advantage to having it on the back is that any mud created by the shower remains far away from the living spaces.

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I've attached a hose to the camp kitchen connection and it worked great. As was said, you can take the hose far away from the tt and not have any mud. If you were so inclined, you could put a quick connect on a Y-connector and attach the hose and the gooseneck - just make sure to secure it somehow so it does not pull the faucet through the wall.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I miss my outside shower, too. I just use a double spigot at the water source and use a second hose. Yes, it's cold, or tepid as the case may be, but we don't necessarily "shower" out there anyway, just rinse off.

I guess we could use the camp kitchenb, but lilke many of you said, it creates a mess in front of the trailer unless you attach a hose long enough to stretch around the end.

Keystone really messed up when they eliminated those showers on some models.

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Why not just attach a shower hose and head to the outside camp kitchen sink? No muss, no fuss, and you could put a quick release fitting on the hose!


The hose that came with my trailer lasted all of about two weeks before it was full of pinholes like a soaker hose. Plus it was nowhere near long enough to get to the back of the trailer, and I really don't want to be showering and making a mud hole right in the middle of camp. It takes a lot of water to get from the hot water tank over to the camp kitchen and then back around to the back of the trailer.

I've thought many times about putting a outside shower in, and on this model the back wall of the trailer seems the only viable place, plus it's nice and close to the hot H20. I think you'd want to make some kind of protection on the inside since it will be hanging right inside the garage. I'm a little worried about something getting knocked when I'm throwing chairs in because a storm is coming.


----------



## braqton06 (May 22, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Why not just attach a shower hose and head to the outside camp kitchen sink? No muss, no fuss, and you could put a quick release fitting on the hose!


The hose that came with my trailer lasted all of about two weeks before it was full of pinholes like a soaker hose. Plus it was nowhere near long enough to get to the back of the trailer, and I really don't want to be showering and making a mud hole right in the middle of camp. It takes a lot of water to get from the hot water tank over to the camp kitchen and then back around to the back of the trailer.

I've thought many times about putting a outside shower in, and on this model the back wall of the trailer seems the only viable place, plus it's nice and close to the hot H20. I think you'd want to make some kind of protection on the inside since it will be hanging right inside the garage. I'm a little worried about something getting knocked when I'm throwing chairs in because a storm is coming.
[/quote]
Have to agree with the pinholes in the hose that came with the trailer, doesn't weather very well. As for attaching to the sink, like the way beachbum did it for his unit, but only viable place in this tt is in the back. Good point about throwing chairs and the storage area. As for hooking up to the camp kitchen don't think we want to be dragging a hose across the matts and our outside living area. Guess the ultimate answer would be to forget about it and make the kids just shower inside or at the shower area. Still new in the box, return it and get something else to tinker with.
Just want to say thanks to everyone and this site is great. You're input will be very helpful because we haven't modified really anything yet and reading these posts make ya feel like you need to modify .
THANKS


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

New Faucet and can be used as a shower http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=12203&hl=


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting idea Rip, but why wouldn't you just put in the true outside shower at that point?

BTW, I made a simple "shelf" on top of that water heater nook there and I throw my extra extension cords up there. They were taking up a lot of space in the main garage because of their bulk.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I would forget the cutting into the TT and just hook up to the outside faucet. THEN go and get one of these: *Outside Shower* They are inexpensive, and portable. I got one for my FIL and will be getting one for our TT as well. Good Luck!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with you. I miss my my outdoor shower on my 28rss. I bought a utility shower from a local rv dealer and the t's at a plumbing store. The location I was looking is on the drivers side just ahead of the hot water heater. There is a gap and access space thru the rear storage compartment.

The plan is to use a stud finder to ensure that I will not hit any structual pieces and make the cut from the inside 1st. basically removing a small piece of the panelling just to make sure that I am not going to cut into the frame. Once clear cut a hole, make the connections and secure. Hopefully it is that easy.

I will be doing this in a couple of weeks.

Does anyone know if stud finders work on Al frames?

Thor


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I bought a stud finder that is supposed to locate metal as well as wooden studs. When I cut the hole for my outside shower, I did not hit anything structural, but there are thin metal strips where the the foam and wood panels are joined. Those strips confuse the stud finder and you wind up having studs, or what look like studs all over the place. Probably the easiest way is start at a spot where something is attached to the inside wall. Mine was the vanity. Work away from that point when measuring; locate your corners and cut from bottom corner to bottom corner. I tried using zip saw, saber saw and reciprocating saw. Saber saw on the outside cut, then reciprocating saw to go through the remaining depth to the inside. DW and I like and use the outside shower for rinse off of kids and dogs and beach toys. WE had a pretty good place to install it in our unit, so it was not a big deal. I did use Flair It fittings so the plumbing was easy and matches the plumbing already in the unit.
David


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Did this mod some time ago when I ran out of Ritilin.







Here's a link to pics, all kinds of mods!!
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/davidacollins/Mods/
david









Was too busy to take picture of the holes and stuff!! Sorry.
david


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Fortunately, Keystone on the 2006 25RS-S, at least and probably on the rest of the product line, left the aluminum frame for the outside shower wher it always was. They just did not make the cutout and install the shower.
I used photos of 2004 Outbacks to locate the starting hole.
The frame is still there, so I went inside next to the sink and cut through the inside panel. By using a router, I opened up the exact size hole for the shower and installed one from CW ($49). It fits perfectly and is structurally sound as the screws go into aluminum tubing on all sides of the shower.
I used the router from the outside once I had found the frame from the inside.
Looks exactly like original equipment.
This may work for you or not.

Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. Everything is ready for next weekend's mods.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I actually pulled my modding. Got the oudoor shower installed







It went alot easier than I thought. The difficult part was getting enough nevre to actually cut a hole in the trailer









I tried a stud finder but they do not work or at least the kind I have. So I used the templated supplied with the utility shower and placed it on the inside and marked out where to cut. I drill 4 3/8" holes (each corner) and used a rotor tool to cut away the panelling. This way if I hit a stud I could just move the hole without effecting the fibreglass. I hit no studs







. next i drilled thru from the inside and used a jig saw to join the 4 holes. The cut the lines and used a tee push connect fitting to join the hot and cold. Since the hot water tank was right there only 2' feet of poly pipe was need for both lines. I connected everything and pressurized the system...no leaks







. Final step was to but white silicon the opening and fasten with 10 stainless steel screws. I dipped each screw in silicon as well. Job was done in about an hour. I took pics but haven't had time to post them. I will post this week. I also changed the lock to a cam lock that does not require a key. This way I can use the shower without an extra key.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On damp, cool mornings, you might be able to locate where the studs are from the outsdie by where its sweating. I ve seen them on mine, not real sure how else to explain it.

John


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Thor said:


> Well I actually pulled my modding. Got the oudoor shower installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Thor. That's a nice functional mod, imo. Where did you find the "cam lock"? I would like to replace the key lock, too. I agree, cutting a hole that size in the side of the trailer is a little daunting.
david


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

David

I found the cam lock without a key at my local rv dealer - I think it was around $5 with taxes. They are very easy to replace. I had to add an addition nut as a spacer to give enough clearance for the t-handle to clear.

Thor


----------

